# Best plastic 'wrap' for storing sandwiches



## San_Quince (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,

I want to find a way of keeping my sandwiches super fresh.

There's a plastic they use at "Pret A Manger" (in the UK) which is a kind of thick/dense plastic, which makes the sandwiches feel much fresher and nicer.

What type of plastic is this? Is there a better solution? 

Cheers,


----------



## Addie (Jun 25, 2013)

It sounds like what they are using is a commercial type wrap. I have a large roll of it that was given to me. It is much thicker than what you buy for your home. You would have to do a search for restaurant supply sites. But it is very expensive and almost a 2.5 feet wide. I use it mostly to wrap household goods so they stay clean while in storage.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't think the food storage industry offers long term storage materials to the average shopper yet (exception below).  The plastic wrap they use to wrap sandwiches at my supermarkets deli is indeed stiffer and I'm sure it doesn't absorb or impart any kinda of plastic taste over time.  I can't say the same for most food storage type bags.  I stored some pistachios in a standard food storage bag, and, in about a week I could taste the plastic in the nuts.

I noticed gallon and quart Ziplock Vaccum bags are made of a stiffer plastic. I'm thinking this stiffer type plastic may give off less of a plastic smell to the foods stored in them over time.


----------



## San_Quince (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for your responses.

"Addie" is there an label on the packet of plastic wrap you've got?

I would be needing it in a larger quantity, so I'm assuming I'll have to find a commercial supplier.

Any idea's on the scientific name of this sort of plastic?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to DC San_Quince.  If you're looking to keep one sandwich at a time fresh when you take a lunch you could use waxed paper.  It's old-fashioned but it works.  In years of using it my husband had never had a complaint about a stale sandwich.  If you want to make a week's worth you could always use aluminum foil wrap.  A foil will keep food fresh for days.  If you're heart is set on plastic, I'm sorry but I don't have any suggestion that hasn't been made.  Good luck!


----------



## Addie (Jun 26, 2013)

San_Quince said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> "Addie" is there an label on the packet of plastic wrap you've got?
> 
> ...


 
Afraid not. See if you can find a restaurant supply company in Austraila. To pay shipping costs from the U.S. would cost more than the price of the item. These rolls come in 1000 ft. and more.


----------

